# Found Dog



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Just before Christmas, a neighbor called me to ask if Gryff was loose because there was a small white dog roaming around their driveway. Nope, Gryff was lazing on the couch. Yesterday, a different neighbor called me with the same question. We live on a street with moderate traffic, but right off a very busy road, which is where the dog was.

I picked up the dog (I think he's a Tibetan Terrier), and brought him home. He had a collar on, but no tags. He was well fed, but soaking wet, muddy and very matted. I tried to clean him up a bit. It was an interesting test because we have been thinking about getting another dog but didn't know how Gryff would react. Good news is that Gryff had a field day playing with this dog.

Not knowing what to do and having to leave for work soon, I called a shelter and they came for the dog. I told them that I would also try to find the owner, but if neither of us could find them, I'd take the dog.

I have felt horrible all day. I know the dog is safe, but the owner must be frantic. When I got home I called the shelter, but nobody has called looking for the dog. I know I did the right thing making sure this little guy doesn't get hit by a car, but he could have only been a few houses from home. Then again, perhaps it's a good lesson to the owner not to let their dog loose with no tags.

Did I do the right thing? I will put up a sign in the morning.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awww. Did the shelter check for a microchip? -hope he gets home soon...

And yes, I totally think that you did the right thing. He has a much better chance of being found if he is in the shelter as opposed to roaming the streets (not to mention his own safety and being fed, sheltered, etc. in the meantime!)

Good for you to be willing to take the dog if the owners aren't found. Sounds like you, and Gryff, are ready for another companion even if it doesn't turn out to be this little guy!

I wouldn't be so hard on the owners for not keeping a tag on the dog though... Cey has tags that I keep attached to one harness but he only wears a harness when we go out for walks and additionally, I am absentminded and so I sometimes misplace the harness that has his tags and have to use the other one that I have. Thus the reason why I got him microchipped - he has never yet tried to bolt nor have i ever lost him but you never know, and if it happens to us his best chance of getting back together with us would be his microchip.

Anyway. Hope the little guy finds his family soon, and kudos to you for trying to help


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you absolutely, 100% did the right thing!! If it weren't for you, the dog could've ended up hurt (or worse)!

Definitely put some signs up, with a picture of the little guy on it, and post them around town. Hopefully someone will see it and recognize him. If not, then I think he will be better off with his new family


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, you did, You'd think people would call shelters, post ads in the newspaper, craigslist, maybe flyers on the road near where the dog lives, couldn't have gotten to far away from home, could he?

Then again, a few years ago in my town someone who dropped their unwanted dog across town hoping someone would find/adopt the dog, fully admitted to it shelter when the scanned the microchip and tracked them down, just didn't feel like 'dealing' with it anymore.

Sad 

Keep us posted!
Kara


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I would have kept the dog at my house. I have heard WAY to many stories about animals being put down or told they were not at the shelter when in fact they had died there the night before. (for reasons no one can figure out our new at the time neighbors called animal control when a neighbors dog had wandered into their yard and was sick. There are only 50 houses in here and we all know each other. All they had to do was make a few phone calls. The dog died at the shelter and it took the owner going there twice to find her). I would keep in contact with the shelter. Now the dog is property of the shelter and there are chances that they won't approve you to adopt.

I don't want to make you feel worse, you did what was right for you. I would still put an ad on Craigslist with the picture you posted and state where the dog is. If you have time you could go door to door in the general area he was found.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> Just before Christmas, a neighbor called me to ask if Gryff was loose because there was a small white dog roaming around their driveway. Nope, Gryff was lazing on the couch. Yesterday, a different neighbor called me with the same question. We live on a street with moderate traffic, but right off a very busy road, which is where the dog was.
> 
> I picked up the dog (I think he's a Tibetan Terrier), and brought him home. He had a collar on, but no tags. He was well fed, but soaking wet, muddy and very matted. I tried to clean him up a bit. It was an interesting test because we have been thinking about getting another dog but didn't know how Gryff would react. Good news is that Gryff had a field day playing with this dog.
> 
> ...


I personally don't trust shelters as many have PTS dogs in such a quick time due to the economy. If it is a no kill shelter..okay. Did they check for a microchip? If there are not ads in the paper and if it has been a long time, the owner may have given up. 
I guess my point is,, you should be deciding if you want another dog and if you do this might be your belated Christmas present to Gryff. 
At any rate, I would be calling the shelter each day and reminding them if no one calls, I will take him...usually in busy situations it is hard for them to remember..


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with Flynn - keep checking on him. Usually no one writes anything down so who knows where your request would be!

Sounds like Gryff might have himself a new brother soon - yay!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I called this morning and they just called me back. So far, nobody has called looking for him. They know I want him. They have to hold him for 7 days before he would go up for adoption and I plan on calling every day. I am really baffled how nobody has called for him. If my little dog was missing in this freezing, wet weather, the first thing I would do is call animal control.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Things fall through the cracks and I am happy this little dog will be watched over..keep us posted...


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am glad that he has you to watch over him. Poor little guy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You absolutely did the right thing. He is safe and dry now, with a chance to be reunited with his owners, or adopted by you and Gryff. 

Sad to say, but it is possible with this horrible economy, that his owners purposely left him in a nice neighborhood, hoping he would be taken in. ( At least,I would prefer to think there was a more noble reason. )

Your're an angel. Keep us posted.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

It's also possible the dog was stolen, even a long time ago and just escaped trying to find his real home.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, those are both horrible scenarios I hadn't even thought of. If either of those are the case, he will be safe and happy with us. My son really wants a dog since Gryff to this day wants nothing to do with him.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

ivyagogo said:


> Wow, those are both horrible scenarios I hadn't even thought of. If either of those are the case, he will be safe and happy with us. My son really wants a dog since Gryff to this day wants nothing to do with him.


I got Zoey for this reason...Riley was supposed to be my son's dog, but would never have anything to do with my son. Fortunately, Zoey adores my son. He calls her his "little princess." So cute...I hope this works out for you, your son and the dog.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ivy, he's a cutie, glad he has you watching over him.
Who knows where he came from, maybe abandoned?
Will look forward to hearing more about him, and another pic of him.
Did he get along with your son when he was with you?
Would be great for your son and Gryff.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When my dog went missing, the first thing I did was call the nearby police precincts to report him missing. Personally, I wouldn't have turned him over to a shelter because of my fear that he might be in danger, but it sounds as if they're being responsible in calling you back. I would make sure there are notes in his file, on his enclosure and anywhere else possible that you want him if his rightful owner isn't found. They should put it in RED. I hope it all works out well for him. Keep us posted.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivy, you did the right thing. I would go to the shelter every day to make sure they know you are serious about taking him if the owner doesn't show up. It was so nice to hear that Gryff liked him, too. Matbe just what he needs.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The shelter is the only one near here and it's too far for me to go every day. I will keep calling there every day though so they know I really want him. Unfortunately, Alec wasn't home from school yet when all this happened, but he was really friendly unlike my dog who is a total brat.

Here are more pictures.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ivy, he does look a lot like a Tibetan Terrier. My daughter had one. This guy looks really cute and friendly. I hope things will work out for him and you!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

He looks like such a sweetheart! I think Gryff and your son have a new buddy! I sure hope so anyway!!!!


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

he looks like such a nice dog! Hope things work out for the best for that little guy - whether it's with his family or with you!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

You might post his pic at the local vets offices and maybe the closest tibetan terrier groups if there are any, just to cover bases for this cute dog.
Any names yet???


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Cordelia - I'm really trying not to get my hopes up too much, but we're leaning toward Rex. He looks like a Rex.

The vet office isn't a bad idea, but I have to think that if my dog were missing, the first thing I'd do is call the police/dog warden/animal shelter. There is only one phone number. The next thing I would do is drive around looking for him and if they did that, they'd see my signs with the same phone number for the animal shelter. Then I would contact any of the lost dog websites, which I have also already checked and nobody has posted him missing.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think you have done about as much as you can do. I would think unless he is definitely a TT people would be calling the vet's office, shelters, animal control, placing ads in newspapers and putting up signs, if they are interested in finding their dog along with the TT breed club.
If it has been a long time, they may have given up...there is no way to tell, if he has no microchip or tag...even a tattoo is useless unless it is registered..
Some of the rescue groups of course will take the dog and rehome him, but if you want to keep the dog, I think you have made every effort you can. If you want him, I would certainly keep him..at least you know where he will be! JMHO...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

As of today, nobody has called. There are no postings on any of the lost dog websites. I printed out 75 flyers and am going to pop them in mailboxes in my neighborhood tomorrow. We are going to go as a family to visit with him and if he's a good fit with everyone, we will adopt him. They have been really good at the shelter dealing with me calling every day to check up on him!

I hope I'm not rushing into this. My husband thinks I am, but somehow I feel like this was meant to be.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, sometimes things happen that move events up a bit on our schedules. This seems like a match just for you....I hope so. Keep us posted..good luck!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Lowchen Maybe?*

He could possibly be a Lowchen, or a "Designer Mix" -- in any event he is very cute!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Mystery solved. The owners live at the farm down the street from me. They bought the farm this past summer and don't speak a lick of English. That's why they didn't call anybody. The sign I put up (right next to their mailbox) was in English, obviously. The flyers I stuffed in mailboxes this morning had a picture of the dog.

I hope they learn from this to make sure the dog doesn't escape the fence and that they get tags for him. They live on a fairly busy road with fast traveling cars. I will be very upset if this dog winds up getting hit by a car.

My son was absolutely crushed when I told him the owners are claiming him. Now we will be really on the lookout for another dog. Hav pups, anyone?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That's too bad their language barrier kept them from looking for him. Did they finally call?I am glad that you found his owners, but I know that you had your heart set on him.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hopefully the shelter will not let the dog go with them unless they agree to a) getting tags for him, and b) making sure he will be safe by proper fencing or leashing him for walks/exercise.

Glad you were his angel!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwwww, I'm glad his owners found him... although I was sorta hoping he would be yours to love... sigh. I hope the owners realize how lucky they are to get him back.
Good for you doing everything you could to find his home!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know if I am happy the owners found him or not? Isn't that terrible..if I had lost him I think I would have been taking a photo around looking for him, but it is too easy to judge...if I did not speak the language, I may have been hesitant too...but I hope you find another soon. HRI has some cute ones also.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

little guy is so cute. I would want to keep him too.


----------

